# Florence and Millie!



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Introducing: my two new teeny dumbo rats!
Millie is the white one with a tiny brown spot by her ear and Florence is the hooded!

View attachment 6582
View attachment 6583
View attachment 6584
View attachment 6585
View attachment 6586


They decided to go inside my boyfriend's jacket and it made for some super cute photos.

View attachment 6587
View attachment 6588
View attachment 6589
View attachment 6591
View attachment 6590


They are already getting along great with Zoey and Jetta and are too adorable


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

cuteness overload! They are both adorable!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## crimsongypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

So stinkin' cute. Love the names! Picture number 4 slays me!


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

What a couple of cuties!


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are so cute and sweet looking in your pictures.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They are even more adorable in person as you all can imagine


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Every day is Raturday! That Is so cool.


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

I loove love love white ones with brown eyes; and not to mention his little spot! The hooded one is also super cute!! I love a lot of color on hoodeds.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Didn't want to make another thread, so I'll just update this one with some more pictures I took the other day. Millie is so photogenic and I swear she's posing for me sometimes, lol.
The brown spot by her ear looks to be growing. I need to get a better picture of that!

Millie:


















Florence:


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

Millie and Florence are so beautiful.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Thank you! They're super goofy and the perfect temperament for each other. I'm lucky, I have two older girlies who are a lot calmer and gentle (Zoey and Jetta) and then Millie and Florence love to play together and jump around with each other, so they each have their own similar counterpart


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg wish my rats were as photogenic as Millie. My Sasha kinda is but Sheebah is just like "bah humbug" lololol


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> Omg wish my rats were as photogenic as Millie. My Sasha kinda is but Sheebah is just like "bah humbug" lololol


Hehe. Coax them with some yogurt and they will sit still for a while


----------

